# Glanzeffekt auf schwarzer oberfläche



## pepe (17. Juni 2003)

so bin grade dabei nen skin zu bauen und habe ein schwarzes rechteck als grundfläche mit einem motiv drauf. Nun möchte ich das ganze gern so aussehen lassen, als ob auf dieser schwarzen Fläche eine Glasplatte liegt und schön spiegelt. Am liebsten noch mit einem schönen grossen Sprung drinn.
Jemand ne Idee wie das zu machen is? Ich verzweifel hier langsam echt


----------



## PEZ (17. Juni 2003)

Hi. Poste doch mal bitte, was du bisher hast. Wäre hilfreich fürs Verständnis und eine Erklärung.


----------



## pepe (17. Juni 2003)

ok stimmt also hab jetz mal nen screenshot als datei angehängt. hoffe das klappt. falls nicht kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das mache? sorry bin hier noch n bischen unbedarft.


----------



## pepe (17. Juni 2003)

so ich glaube jetzt müsste es gehen.
die Glasplatte soll praktisch auf dem Bild liegen. Nicht ganz so gross wie die gesamte Fläche, so dass die Ränder noch auf dem schwarzen Hintergrund erkennbar sind.

Jemand ne idee?



hier mal n screenshot:
das bild um das es geht


----------



## PEZ (19. Juni 2003)

Meinst du so in etwa?
Es gibt 100te von Möglichkeiten das umzusetzen.
Kommt auf die Lichtsituation und das Glas an
so hab ich es gemacht:
1) Rand basteln
2) Verlauf alpha00-weiss-alpha00
3) ein Foto transparenz sehr niedrig (ich glaube wenn sich was in der scheibe spiegelt ist es einfacher zu erkennen.)
4) kannst ja auch mal mit blendflecken ausprobieren..

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht wirklich viel mühe gegeben. 
Die Schwierigkeit besteht darin, das der Lichtreflex der Scheibe ja nicht das ganze Motiv überdecken soll.

Einfach ausprobieren 
Gruss PEZ


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *ahhh - *vom hochhausspring* *


Verwarnung, Ein-Zeilen Posting und noch schlimmer,
alles klein geschrieben.

Bitte les Dir die Netiquette durch, besonders Punkt *12* 
Ich danke Dir.

MfG   

ps: Das gleiche gilt für pepe, bis auf die Verwarnung. Bitte les auch Du Dir die Netiquette durch, besonders Punkt *12* Teilweise klappt das ja schon ganz gut mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. 
Ich danke Dir.

//edit: Mythos, löschen nützt Dir da auch nichts!


----------



## PEZ (19. Juni 2003)

Na nu? Hab ich etwas nicht mitbekommen?
Was war denn los?

zum Thema:
Es gibt irgendwo ein Tutorial mit Einschusslöchern im Glas. Das könnte dir vielleicht bei deinem Sprung in der Scheibe weiterhelfen.
Wenn das jemand kennt kann er ja mal den Link posten. Ich hab vergessen, wo das war.


----------



## pepe (20. Juni 2003)

Ja, das Tutorial zu den Einschusslöchern kenne ich schon. Trotzdem vielen Dank. Mein Problem ist, dass ich den Eindruck von Glas und somit ja auch diese Brillianz der eventuellen Spiegelungen nicht hinbekomme. Bin echt am Verzweifeln.


----------

